
Show HN: Kylo – Simple FAQ Bot Built with Facebook's Infersent - avinassh
https://github.com/avinassh/kylo
======
avinassh
I am a noob at Machine Learning / Deep Learning, started learning recently. I
stumbled upon Facebook's Infersent [0] and implemented this project. Infersent
works really nice out of the box. For toy projects and experimentations, it is
really fun to use it. The actual code which finds the closest match is less
than 10 lines of Python.

I also have a demo here -
[http://35.200.165.252:9999/](http://35.200.165.252:9999/) I added some
questions related to the Udacity's course I was doing. This was a side project
for the course. Do note that this demo dataset is very small.

[0] -
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/InferSent](https://github.com/facebookresearch/InferSent)

